# Honda 2.0 genny +****** reg



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi, two part query for you boffins please.

1, dug the (little used) genny out due to power cut, and serviced it, but it is now running roughly, sounds like it is "hunting" and the only way to cure it is to adjust the choke lever to about 1/2 way which allows it to run smoothly. Have checked all the usual suspects (air cleaner, vent in cap etc) but no joy. It has never given any problems in the past, and really only used for drying the wife's long locks.

2, Have been playing with the new ****** (ebay) regulator and want to swap connections to different panels. To do this easily I want to purchase some more of the regulator connector pins as supplied with the original kit. Question is are these a standard piece of electrical hardware, or , as I suspect, common only to this bit of kit. If so has anyone purchased some from the supplier?

Thanks in advance

John


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

John, the problem with the generator hunting will be fuel left in float bowl has deteriorated over time and has allowed a varnish like substance to form in the main jet orifice.
Not sure which carburettor you've got but most will have a single 10 or 11 mm hexagon at the base which when removed will allow the float bowl to be removed, the casting that the bolt screws in to houses the main jet, it will have a screwdriver slot in it and will be very tight, ensure you are using the correct, good condition screwdriver to remove it. 
Do not poke bits of wire or the like in it to clean it they are very critical on size (how it runs now shows that) get some specialized cleaner to clear it.
Carefully assemble after cleaning and all should be well.
In future when you have finished using the genny turn off the fuel and allow the engine to run until it stops, this way you will ensure the float bowl is as near empty as possible and you should not suffer the problem again.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks EJ, what cleaner is suitable, wd40? I do have an air line, any good?

John


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

WD40 no good for this, need a solvent type cleaner, the car accessory shops normally have cans of carburettor cleaner, which will work, although likely to have to give it a soak for a while, just spray some into the aerosol lid (unless it's a vented one) and leave the jet in it for a while.
Won't hurt to give the rest a blow through although other than the main jet all other holes and ways are quite big. If you remove the float be careful not to let the float needle to drop out.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I've got four of the MPPT controller pins in a bag on my desk, if you can't find any, give me a shout and I'll post after Xmas.

Peter


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I had the same problem on my Royal Enfield 45 years ago, it would only keep running if the choke was partially on. After stripping the carb down about 3 times to no avail I took a piece of copper wire small enough to fit through the jet (which looked perfectly clear) and cleaned it out. The bike ran perfectly after that.

The jets are usually made of brass and copper is softer and doesn't damage it. I do understand what all the advise is about not poking jets out though.

Frank


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Many thank to all for advice. I will report back soon.

Thanks to Peter for kind offer of pins--but are they stock items?

Don't want to be a scrounger  but if they are unavailable elsewhere I will pm you.

John


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

They might be stock items, if you look for blue crimp terminal blades:

http://www.ael-electrical.co.uk/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=KIBL1.5-10

That one is for up to 1.5mm, blue sheath are for up to 4mm, yellow up to 6mm.

Peter


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Nah, didn't work I'm afraid--stripped out jet and base screw--soaked both in Wynns carb cleaner ( Halfords nearly £7), still the same. Drained old fuel out and refilled with fresh--no difference.
Tried running it for long period (with choke half on, so it ran evenly) and noticed that occasionally it would start to "choke" up, and had to adjust choke control to clear it but no improvement.
Anything else I can try?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Are you sure it is either not enough, or too much petrol?

Pull the spark plug and see what it is like.

Black and sooty is too much, grey/white is not enough, light to dark brown is somewhere near.

Check that the air filter element isn't either clogged or just disintegrated.

Are you 'remembering' the choke positions correctly? (done that myself!)

Peter


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes Peter, all is well with filter (tried it removed) removed plug, nice and grey but will get a new one tomorrow just in case.
I did suspect an air leak on the induction side but cannot find anything loose or cracked without pulling the whole lot apart --gaskets ok 'tween manifold/carb/filter.
At my wits end really--solved similar problem with my strimmers and hedge trimmers but that's usual with bl**dy 2strokes  .


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

basic Q

have you tried it with the petrol filler cap off ?

if it runs ok with cap off then the breather could be blocked on the cap or you haven't open the valve to let the air in


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes trek, no difference, see my original query.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Your symptoms are classic for the problem (not only on gennys) I suggested.
Whilst I did say under no circumstances poke the jet, I'll back up the suggestion from Big Frank to very carefully use a length of copper wire to ream the jet. 
The reason I said not to, was that not knowing the expertise of the person that will be carrying out the procedure, it's best to say don't do it, because if too much force is used with a soft piece of wire or for instance a sewing needle etc. is used, there is a real likelihood of the jet being made oversize and then you will have trouble as the only solution then is a new jet which are often near impossible to find.
I recently had to repair one for someone that had done exactly that and was unable to obtain a new jet (the genny was a Kawasaki), I soldered the hole and using my jet drills, eventually found the right size and all was well, back up and running as it should.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> Your symptoms are classic for the problem (not only on gennys) I suggested.
> Whilst I did say under no circumstances poke the jet, I'll back up the suggestion from Big Frank to very carefully use a length of copper wire to ream the jet.
> The reason I said not to, was that not knowing the expertise of the person that will be carrying out the procedure, it's best to say don't do it, because if too much force is used with a soft piece of wire or for instance a sewing needle etc. is used, there is a real likelihood of the jet being made oversize and then you will have trouble as the only solution then is a new jet which are often near impossible to find.
> I recently had to repair one for someone that had done exactly that and was unable to obtain a new jet (the genny was a Kawasaki), I soldered the hole and using my jet drills, eventually found the right size and all was well, back up and running as it should.


Yes I did think you were being cautious (sensibly) with your advice John, but I am used to repairing and maintaining engines.
I hate to argue with an obviously capable bloke but I inspected the jet before soaking/cleaning and afterwards, so to be honest I was sceptical that it would cure it as it looked clear to me.
I'm now pinning my hopes on a new plug fixing it, but it does really seem like a fuel mix problem.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Have you got a load sensing arrangement that is hooked to the carb?

Peter


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Nothing more than the original equipment which obviously being a generator controls the throttle when under load. There is a fast run switch which I have tried--which requires a different "choke setting" in its current state.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Have you cleaned both jets? Sounds like it could be a dirty idle jet.

http://www.lingshondaparts.com/images/PE_Images/images/13Z070E1/Z073F1300C.png

If the link works for you then 32 is the idle jet.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

It may have gummed up some of the drillings inside the carb too. Did you manage to soak / submerge the carb? Or is it still on the machine? 

A soak and careful airline throught the fuel jet mount holes and pasages might well sort it.. It does sound gummed up. A very normal event with unused petrol driven kit.

As stated, be careful with the float needle and float itself. 

The fact that you are now having to adjust the amount of choke (air) through the carb would suggest to me that the system is starting to self clean so if you keep running it, it may well fix itself.

Good luck! 

AB13 CHB.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

BillCreer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you cleaned both jets? Sounds like it could be a dirty idle jet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for link Bill, I will try the idle jet individually as I just sprayed some all over the carb body when I had it off the machine.
Where did you get that excellent link from? Its just what I wanted.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

alexblack13 said:


> It may have gummed up some of the drillings inside the carb too. Did you manage to soak / submerge the carb? Or is it still on the machine?
> 
> A soak and careful airline throught the fuel jet mount holes and pasages might well sort it.. It does sound gummed up. A very normal event with unused petrol driven kit.
> 
> ...


Yes that's what I thought Alex, so ran it for an hour under load charging the Dyson vacuum battery. Did have to keep minutely adjusting the choke lever to maintain even running-but no real improvement.


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

Same running happened to our Honda EX7 genny, suggest you take it to your Honda agent who should give the carb a full clean (ultrasound?) and service and set it up as factory fresh. Ours now runs quieter and cleaner than it ever did. Cost was around £60 but well worth it for us.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

midgeteler said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi John,

Just create an account here:-https://www.lingshondaparts.com/customer.php?xCmd=account&jssCart=92cc3375a2a0ccd44b18b66eba2b12e6

You get access to ALL Honda parts manuals.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Had similar problems with a genie and then noticed that the 'economy' switch was on, turned this off and ran fine.

Cheers


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

*Honda genny*

Oh dear, after new plug and cleaning pilot jet the problem is not solved.
Ran it on the bench and am resigned to the possibility of a faulty electric power throttle control unit. I can see it moving wildly when engine is running (hunting)--took it apart again and inspected it, and it does not return to a given position, despite being under spring pressure-- just flaps about. As these units are priced at over £200 I am keen to find out if it is indeed a common problem.
Despite owning it from new in 2010, it has only been used for about 5 hours in total. Very un-Honda-like.

Any clues please.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Try manually holding the throttle at a given position, your description of what is happening is of a correctly working throttle control device! 
Effectively the unit tries to maintain the required running speed but because the carburettor is not delivering the correct air fuel mixture the engine starts to die then the controller opens the throttle wide, engine picks up, controller starts to back throttle off but then engine fails to maintain revs so controller opens throttle wide again and does so repeatedly, which gives the appearance of a faulty device. 
By using the choke control to artificially enrich the fuel air mixture the engine will maintain a set revs so controller is able to control.


----------

